# Tongue in Cheek- Devoured



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone feel free to add these types of poems to the thread!

First person to guess what this poem is about gets a cookie. :mrgreen:

The latest-

*Devoured*

I can withstand intense heat and frigid cold, but 
when you drown me in white I fall apart. You created
me, but one by one you devour my friends until
nothing remains. Time and again the fat red man
buries his teeth into my flesh. I'm not that
strong and I break under stress; now that I'm 
in your hand I'm under duress, because I know
my time has come.

*Drake*

The ride of the metallic dragon has begun.
Though no flames are spun, the people still
scream with fear. A quick breeze flows as it
comes near. A thunderous roar as the dragon
soars up and down and around the air. As it 
returns to its lair, the people step up to 
challenge it again.

*The Chase*

Shimmer.
I devour the blinking moon
and consume the fleeing demons.
I will pass to the next realm soon.
After all of them are gone Im leavin.

My hunger is never satisfied-
forever will I be stuck in this prison.
Over and over I have tried-
it's a seemingly endless mission.

All of the halls look the same.
I cant remember from where I came.
I turn the corner, stop dead in my tracks.
An invincible demon, he comes to attack!

Rounding the corners I attempt to flee.
Faster and faster he comes after me.
I blink and everything has changed.
Yet oddly enough it's all still the same.

I remember this place, I've been here before.
All the familiar walls and no doors.
I see the bait, the trap, the lure.
You'd close in on me for sure.
I'll leave the apple be-
you'll have to work harder if
you're gonna catch me.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Love this but I have no idea what it's about. lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

*Grin*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

God? Temptation? Dp,d?...LOL...Satan?..I dunno, just gimmi the cookie!

Love, The Cookie monster.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

a vampire


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Nobody has it yet.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

PACMAN


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> PACMAN


For you-

*COOKIE*


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

hot damn


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

There'll be more of these- stay tuned.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Added- _Drake_


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drake = Puff the magic dragon?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah, good try man. Im confusing people with the dragon. It's not really a dragon.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a cool thread


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone can add poems here, feel free if you feel the mood!


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Drake is a roller coaster... I think.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

creativeinchaos said:


> Drake is a roller coaster... I think.


COOKIE


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Added- _Devoured_


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a cookie.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

COOKIE

I thought that one was a little easy.


----------

